# Cheap and fast ICT qualifications UK



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a few cheaper ICT qualifications I can take in the UK?

I completely screwed up my final year at uni (terrible course anyway, I gave up after the first year tbh) I've still learnt enough to get a job, but I'd also like to get a few qualifications to back up the fact I know what i'm doing, I just didn't like the course.

If anyone can recommend any recognized qualifications which don't cost an arm and a leg, or take years to complete it'd be appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes compTIA A+ compTIA Network+ and MCTS windows 7

you do not need courses for these they can be studied on your own. Schools and training providers will charge expensive fees for them.

the A+ focuses on hardware and basic software whilst the n+ focuses on basic networking fundamentals whilst the MCTS windows 7 focuses on configuring and administering windows 7

The best books for the A+ is compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition by Mike Meyers. For the n+ its compTIA Network+ all in one exam guide fourth edition by Mike Meyers and Network+ by Todd Lammle

for windows 7 use the MS press books

You book compTIA exams through pearsonvue.com and you will find your nearest test centre on that site the two exams for the A+ cost £111 each and the network+ costs £149 and the windows 7 exam costs £100 which you need to book through prometric.com

BTW no qualification or certification is fast to learn unless you put in the work and practice what you learn. IT is also very competative so there is no magic wand to get you a job but getting those 3 certs will help you get an entry level position.


----------

